# What BREED is this dog?



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure if I'm in the right section. 

Please see the attached photo and let me know what breed you think it is.
May be experts can help me


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I would say shes likely a pretty little cross/mix with maybe some German shepherd/border collie/may be australian shepherd in her.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks very much like our rescue pup's mum, who was originally a street dog in Romania, possibly with some Carpathian Shepherd/GSD/collie in her background. Nobody can be 100% sure though.
I'm on a Facebook page for a charity working to find these dogs homes & they post pictures of the dogs that need adoption, a lot of the dogs look very similar to this little one.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Deff collie going on there but seems to have a tiny bit of jrt/chi in the face. Very cute !!!


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

For got to mention his size. He's small in size and just bigger than a fox terrier or jack russel.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

At first glance I would suggest you are looking at a Papillon mix. Its in the eyes and the size.

Can't be certain . . . do you have more photos?

CC


----------



## Oakelm (Sep 14, 2012)

It looks very similar to a Lancashire heeler x Shetland sheepdog I have seen, but looking similar isn't always a guarantee, could be anything.


----------

